# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  โดรนบังคับ Sky Hunter รุ่น LS-128 ติดกล้องดูภาพแบบ Real Time ผ่านจอที่รีโมท

## Import

โดรนบังคับ *Sky Hunter* รุ่น *LS-128* ติดกล้องปรับขึ้นลงได้ ดูภาพแบบ Real Time ผ่านจอติดตั้งที่รีโมท พร้อม Memory Card 2GB 

*LS-128 Sky Hunter quadcopter features*
•Real time video feed transition with complete FPV system
•Headless flight mode
•Adjustable camera angle
•Distinctive front and back LED lights for better orientation and night flights
•360 degree eversion
•Built-in 6 axis gyroscope
•High capacity Li-Po battery
•Very long control distance, up to 200 meters.

*รูปภาพ*





*ราคา :* 5,900 บาท 

*ช่องทางการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 150 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจติดต่อ :* 




*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------


## Import

*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------

